# A Grand welcome to Mazz of NightMare Creations!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Mazz, great to see you again at IronStock!

Hope to pick your brain, just a little at a time...promise!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Mazz....... could you please send me a toenail clipping? 

Muahahahahahaha~~~~~~~~~~~

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mazz..
you a friend of FE ... your in for it now


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mazz. Nice to have you here.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you making up imaginary friends again jeff?  
Hehe.... Welcome Mazz!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Mazz! Hope ya like it here!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the mess mazz!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome. Wait a minute if FE introduced them will they actually admit to being his freind?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY MAZZ welcome .....good seeing you at Ironstock.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Welcome. Wait a minute if FE introduced them will they actually admit to being his freind?


Well, they haven't yet

but a very good observation on your part!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

stop hiding and say howdy!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome-----fe must be standing @ a street cornor with a boa around is neck threating passer buyers to join or he'll follow them home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pyro said:


> hell o & welcome-----fe must be standing @ a street cornor with a boa around is neck threating passer buyers to join or he'll follow them home.


You're pretty close there Pyro!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol


----------

